# Anti Newb Brigade!



## screwbag (Apr 21, 2007)

Given the current climate on CS. what with all the newb uprisings and trash talk...

It's time to Put our foot down!

So I'm inviting all non-newb Club stogie to help in organizing a quick and organized attack of the whippersnapper newbies, and other up-starts...

Now Who's With me?!?!?


P.S. name suggestions for this organization would be helpful


----------



## [OT] Loki (May 24, 2006)

non partisan anti-noob league


----------



## hardcz (Aug 1, 2007)

FOG's in Fear


----------



## SmokeyNL (Apr 9, 2008)

After seeing the newbie brigade getting a few nice hits, it surprised me 
that most people here are taking this so easy.
Well today with the appointment of their new leader they are at their weekest, 
as we saw in chat when he allready started selling his people out as some people 
were talking about the anti newbie brigade -brigade (screenshots were made 
and several whitnesses).

I say its time we form a group to fight back and show these newbs how 
the game is played.
So far a lot of people in the chat have reacted positive to this (even 
hardcz who wants to join us next year he told us)

Post here if you are ready to show them how it should be done  
The more the merrier folks!!!

How about the Ape-team? :ss


----------



## CHRONO14 (Feb 4, 2008)

What's the criteria for newb or now?


----------



## SmokeyNL (Apr 9, 2008)

CHRONO14 said:


> What's the criteria for newb or now?


We are targeting members of the so called newbie brigade


----------



## Bax (Sep 12, 2007)

I'm ready with guns a blazin':ss


----------



## Gargoyle (Mar 2, 2008)

Are we planning a Cremosa hit for the newbs?


----------



## SmokeyNL (Apr 9, 2008)

Not really, showing them how its done propperly :tu they think that they are the only ones that can play this game.


----------



## Rolando (Jul 17, 2008)

I think you should call yourself:

Apes Swinging Swords

Of course the newbs might delight in a chance to kick some ass.


----------



## zmancbr (Nov 20, 2007)

Gargoyle said:


> Are we planning a Cremosa hit for the newbs?




I don't think he wants to kill them... just smack them around with some gorilla loving... :r


----------



## MCM (Jul 11, 2008)

screwbag said:


> P.S. name suggestions for this organization would be helpful


How about the Golden Girls?


----------



## ir13 (Jan 28, 2008)

Rolando said:


> I think you should call yourself:
> 
> Apes Swinging Swords
> 
> Of course the newbs might delight in a chance to kick some ass.


Be careful what you wish for. :hn


----------



## SmokeyNL (Apr 9, 2008)

Rolando said:


> I think you should call yourself:
> 
> Apes Swinging Swords
> 
> Of course the newbs might delight in a chance to kick some ass.


They may TRY... hardcz was allready selling them out when he heard in chat who were going to be in on this :ss


----------



## Hophead82 (Jun 5, 2008)

This cannot end well


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

I'm in, plan already in motion on this end!:mn


----------



## BengalMan (Aug 13, 2007)

I'm in of course. Looking forward to this...


----------



## stearns-cl (Feb 27, 2008)

i want in... now. lets kick noob keister old school style (dont look at my join date when taking my opinions into account, im all down for kicking fellow noobs in the crotch. i've never been associated with the newbie brigade)

stearns


----------



## rck70 (Mar 29, 2008)

If you notice...it has taken a perceived weakness in the brigade for the FOG's to TRY to retaliate.....

It's a little late for this isn't it?

Why now? Has it taken 3 succesfull attacks to realize we are a force to be reckoned with?

It's a shame that you haven't realized that just because I passed the torch does not mean the Brigade will slow its march....

Silly FOG's......take your Geritol.....:gn


----------



## SmokeyNL (Apr 9, 2008)

stearns said:


> i want in... now. lets kick noob keister old school style (dont look at my join date when taking my opinions into account, im all down for kicking fellow noobs in the crotch. i've never been associated with the newbie brigade)
> 
> stearns


Works for me, the more the merrier :tu


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

rck70 said:


> If you notice...it has taken a perceived weakness in the brigade for the FOG's to TRY to retaliate.....
> 
> It's a little late for this isn't it?
> 
> ...


Your on the short list also :mn


----------



## SmokeyNL (Apr 9, 2008)

rck70 said:


> If you notice...it has taken a perceived weakness in the brigade for the FOG's to TRY to retaliate.....
> 
> It's a little late for this isn't it?
> 
> ...


I am not a FOG  just someone who thought the time might be right to show you how its done after seeing you try 3 times now :ss
Striking when there is a weak spot is called tactics, surely you as an ex 
general should know?

Btw. agressive little people aren't you brigade members?


----------



## hardcz (Aug 1, 2007)

SmokeyNL said:


> They may TRY... hardcz was allready selling them out when he heard in chat who were going to be in on this





hardcz said:


> The sooner the Gorilla's realize they can't believe everything that comes out of my mouth the easier it'll be for them in the long run.


don't you remember that little conversation about misinformation Simon?


----------



## rck70 (Mar 29, 2008)

SmokeyNL said:


> I am not a FOG  just someone who thought the time might be right to show you how its done after seeing you *try 3* times now :ss
> *Striking when there is a weak spot is called tactics, surely you as an ex *
> *general should know? *
> 
> Btw. agressive little people aren't you brigade members?


This is where you fall short.....

Exhibit A: BigVito
Exhibit B: Troops Via PNOON
Exhibit C: Chippewastud

Weak spot there is not...we are just as strong today as we were last week......


----------



## jbonnefsc (Apr 10, 2008)

How about the People's Front of Judea?

Seriously though, It's too late. We were organized first, meaning any attempt in forming a Defense League would only end in failure.


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

jbonnefsc said:


> How about the People's Front of Judea?
> 
> Seriously though, It's too late. We were organized first, meaning any attempt in forming a Defense League would only end in failure.


Guess you've never heard of the S.O.B. and N.A.C Clan....you poor fool.:hn


----------



## rck70 (Mar 29, 2008)

Old Sailor said:


> Guess you've never heard of the S.O.B. and N.A.C Clan....you poor fool.:hn


Are you saying you are an SOB?


----------



## SmokeyNL (Apr 9, 2008)

jbonnefsc said:


> Seriously though, It's too late. We were organized first, meaning any attempt in forming a Defense League would only end in failure.


what kind of logic is that, that would mean that after an attack its 
useless to form defences to prevent it from happening again?
Or to at least get some damage done to the other side?


----------



## ucubed (May 15, 2008)

I'm in...I'll step down the newbie brigade and join this team....that is if I'm accepted =(


----------



## sailchaser (Jun 16, 2007)

Old Sailor said:


> I'm in, plan already in motion on this end!:mn


YEP I BELIVE I HEARD SOME ONE CALLING:mn


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

rck70 said:


> This is where you fall short.....
> 
> Exhibit A: BigVito
> Exhibit B: Troops Via PNOON
> ...






:ss

I am in


----------



## rck70 (Mar 29, 2008)

ucubed said:


> I'm in...I'll step down the newbie brigade and join this team....that is if I'm accepted =(


JUDAS!!!!!


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

rck70 said:


> JUDAS!!!!!


:r it just begun, I have and forwarded over 25 addys to those who count


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

rck70 said:


> Are you saying you are an SOB?


Yup......the crazyist:r


----------



## SmokeyNL (Apr 9, 2008)

ucubed said:


> I'm in...I'll step down the newbie brigade and join this team....that is if I'm accepted =(


Of course Wu  glad to have you on board  :tu


----------



## renton20-cl (Apr 1, 2008)

ucubed said:


> I'm in...I'll step down the newbie brigade and join this team....that is if I'm accepted =(


Et tu?


----------



## jbonnefsc (Apr 10, 2008)

BigVito said:


> :r it just begun, I have and forwarded over 25 addys to those who count


Sounds bad...

Okay, I'll go to the post office tomorrow and get a stack of "Change of Address" forms. Anybody else want one?


----------



## rockyr (Aug 6, 2006)

I am definitely in! I LOVE putting the smack down on newbs.


----------



## SmokeyNL (Apr 9, 2008)

renton20 said:


> Et tu?


You can't stay a newbie forever


----------



## Aladdin Sane (Aug 25, 2006)

MCM said:


> How about the Golden Girls?


:dr That chick in the lower middle is HAWT!!!!!!  :chk


----------



## benjamin (Jun 29, 2008)

i'm torn...i don't know where my loyalties lie on this issue. here, someone convince me to be on the anti-newb brigade, and i will see where my assistance shall go


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

SmokeyNL said:


> You can't stay a newbie forever


that bad thing is, I don't even know what qualifies one to being a newbie :r


----------



## MCM (Jul 11, 2008)

ucubed said:


> I'm in...I'll step down the newbie brigade and join this team....that is if I'm accepted =(


:gn:gn:gn:gn:gn:gn:gn


----------



## SmokeyNL (Apr 9, 2008)

BigVito said:


> that bad thing is, I don't even know what qualifies one to being a newbie :r


Lol well being in a brigade called the Newbie Brigade would be a start


----------



## jquirit (May 14, 2007)

You folks do realize, you are making their job easier for them by handing over your addresses (by bombing them)? 

Just wanted to point that out.

BTW..

I told you so.


----------



## SmokeyNL (Apr 9, 2008)

benjamin said:


> i'm torn...i don't know where my loyalties lie on this issue. here, someone convince me to be on the anti-newb brigade, and i will see where my assistance shall go


 :r :r Its all about having fun no matter which side you are on


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

SmokeyNL said:


> :r :r Its all about having fun no matter which side you are on


 where are my cookies?


----------



## stearns-cl (Feb 27, 2008)

BigVito said:


> that bad thing is, I don't even know what qualifies one to being a newbie :r


i read somewhere on the interweb that you stop being a newbie when you give stearns money, and since its online, it _has_ to be true

stearns


----------



## SmokeyNL (Apr 9, 2008)

well I can send some no worries I have your addy :tu


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

stearns said:


> i read somewhere on the interweb that you stop being a newbie when you give stearns money, and since its online, it _has_ to be true
> 
> stearns


:r Im a newbie


SmokeyNL said:


> well I can send some no worries I have your addy :tu


crap, ignore my attempt at humor :hn


----------



## Namerifrats (Jan 24, 2008)

Wondered how long before a rebellion :gn:gn :hn


----------



## SmokeyNL (Apr 9, 2008)

BigVito said:


> crap, ignore my attempt at humor :hn


Lol, no worries, although they are nice cookies, ask Tobii3 :tu


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

SmokeyNL said:


> Lol, no worries, although they are nice cookies, ask Tobii3 :tu


:r I will do that when I need to drool


----------



## elderboy02 (Jun 24, 2008)

Ha ha ha. You guys better not do this. You old guys might break a hip or throw out you back trying to bomb the Newbie Brigade :r


----------



## SmokeyNL (Apr 9, 2008)

elderboy02 said:


> Ha ha ha. You guys better not do this. You old guys might break a hip or throw out you back trying to bomb the Newbie Brigade :r


I think you are older in age then I am  
Besides, it takes god knows how many of you to do the damage some others here on CS do on their own :r


----------



## rockyr (Aug 6, 2006)

elderboy02 said:


> Ha ha ha. You guys better not do this. You old guys might break a hip or throw out you back trying to bomb the Newbie Brigade :r


Hey! I am old and fairly sure I can bomb the heck outta some noobs without breaking a hip...

wait.. what are we talking about...?


----------



## stearns-cl (Feb 27, 2008)

SmokeyNL said:


> :r :r Its all about having fun no matter which side you are on


once this gets started, i will personally pick a few members of the anti-newbie patrol via random number generator to send cookies to, ya know, to give some energy for the bombing. there, thats my side-contribution along with of course destroying some noobs. (and ask any of the mass mafia, my new cookies are bangin)

stearns


----------



## kgraybill (Apr 18, 2008)

Make sure those cookies are soft, they are hell on the Fog's trying to gum them down.


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

kgraybill said:


> Make sure those cookies are soft, they are hell on the Fog's trying to gum them down.


Soft like your belly


----------



## Rolando (Jul 17, 2008)

As an oldbie on other boards I can tell you that a newbie is anyone who was not here within about 6 months of opening. They don't understand oldbie references, jokes, or lingo.

I am actually constantly suprised at how many new people are here.


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

I'm still a newbie then


----------



## JerseyStepUp (Jun 18, 2008)

Is this the best you can do?? a thread to try and get people skeeered? hah.. not impressed


----------



## alley00p (Jun 5, 2008)

*You FOGs can't scare me!!! *:tg


----------



## jcarlton (Oct 24, 2006)

BigVito said:


> where are my cookies?


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

jcarlton said:


>


:r go herf on a range


----------



## TripleF (May 16, 2007)

Don't hate the newb's fear their wrath!!

Go Newb's!! :tu


----------



## stearns-cl (Feb 27, 2008)

TripleF said:


> Don't hate the newb's fear their wrath!!
> 
> Go Newb's!! :tu


i aint askeered

stearns


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

TripleF said:


> Don't hate the newb's fear their wrath!!
> 
> Go Newb's!! :tu


ok gramps


----------



## ucubed (May 15, 2008)

lol I've already resigned from the newbie brigade =P


----------



## JerseyStepUp (Jun 18, 2008)

you just gotta be smart about it... there's only 2 people on this site that have my addy  and i don't foresee trouble from the.. i think


----------



## andspencer (Dec 18, 2007)

you guys are all talk...


----------



## 14holestogie (Mar 20, 2008)

I believe the FOGS must be punch drunk from all the b*tch-slapping they've had to endure the last 3 months. We've still got the fresh legs.

It'll probably take some time for them to get their walkers out of storage and make their way to the post office. Hold the door for them if you see them weezing up the ramp.


----------



## Pat1075 (Mar 9, 2008)

no good can come of this that being said ya'll don't have the huevos


----------



## kgraybill (Apr 18, 2008)

14holestogie said:


> I believe the FOGS must be punch drunk from all the b*tch-slapping they've had to endure the last 3 months. We've still got the fresh legs.
> 
> It'll probably take some time for them to get their walkers out of storage and make their way to the post office. Hold the door for them if you see them weezing up the ramp.


 Be careful. They know how to get the post office to come to them.
This comes in handy, they can take care of all their shipping needs right after they sign for the Viagra bomb.


----------



## elderboy02 (Jun 24, 2008)

SmokeyNL said:


> I think you are older in age then I am
> Besides, it takes god knows how many of you to do the damage some others here on CS do on their own :r


:r I'm 24. Seriously though guys, your osteoporosis is severe. Don't do anything to break any bones.


----------



## shvictor (May 14, 2008)

Oh God here we go again.....The Fogs will never learn:r:r


----------



## TripleF (May 16, 2007)

BigVito said:


> ok gramps


Just remember who was, before there was.......... a newbie general :chk


----------



## lightning9191 (Mar 30, 2008)

I'm in for the rebellion....pm sent!:ss


----------



## macms (Jun 17, 2007)

Let an old man talk some smack.

Kids call me gramps and open doors for me. I get the senior discount without asking. I soak my teeth and I take geritol. My ass doesn't itch anymore, it just leaks. To top it off my walker has a flat wheel, but it would really help if you newbs would move your billfold when you speak because your voice is muffled. Irritates me when I can't hear.

I'm not a FOG and I'm not anti-newb, but I get tired of the disrespect of ones elders. So if any of you kids want to play be sure you bring a woman along if you try this chit.

I'll need something to do.




















I feel much better. Thank you. :r :chk :r :r :mn


----------



## shvictor (May 14, 2008)

SmokeyNL said:


> Not really, showing them how its done propperly :tu they think that they are the only ones that can play this game.


Seems to me, we already know how its done Thank You.


----------



## ir13 (Jan 28, 2008)

shvictor said:


> Seems to me, we already know how its done Thank You.


Not even close, you have much to learn young one.


----------



## SmokeyNL (Apr 9, 2008)

shvictor said:


> Seems to me, we already know how its done Thank You.


Lol there are Non brigade members that his harder then you guys 
combined. So far I have seen you guys send 5ers or 10ers of random cigars.

There are some of the older members that have made Bombing an art, finding something personal for the target, something they like and hopefully enjoy.

I am no FOG by any means, but what made me join in for this was the 
total lack of respect for people who have been here for years and the 
sheer arrogance you guys show on this forum.

all the talk about this being FOGs against Newbs is bullshit, this is people 
that have had enough against the newbie brigade.


----------



## Biglizard1 (Apr 28, 2008)

Now I have been gone for a few days and I come back to a whole slew of threads to read...
I am still trying to read between the lines of this thread but I know several things stand out..
Not all newbs disrespect elders
Not all newbs talk smack
Not all newbs neglect the personal touch
and not all Elders get the respect they deserve
But the point is all the same, we love cigars. I like people that love cigars!


----------



## JohnnyKay5 (Apr 28, 2008)

I'm already pre-occupied with this war, you guys have fun with WW III


----------



## SSG.Adams (Jun 28, 2008)

JohnnyKay5 said:


> I'm already pre-occupied with this war, you guys have fun with WW III


:tpd: I do have an idea for names though.

old men

VS

babies


----------



## rck70 (Mar 29, 2008)

SmokeyNL said:


> Lol there are Non brigade members that his harder then you guys
> combined. So far I have seen you guys send 5ers or 10ers of random cigars.
> 
> There are some of the older members that have made Bombing an art, finding something personal for the target, something they like and hopefully enjoy.
> ...


HUH?....I think you are taking this to serious....have a cigar and have fun...relax.....


----------



## Av8tor152d (May 11, 2008)

Very interesting, while I fully admit being a part of the action with the first hit by the Newbie Brigade I must also make known it was not a political affiliation by any means. That being said I work for whom ever pays the highest...


----------



## rsamos (Jun 29, 2008)

This thread is so cute. It's like an uprising at the Sr. Citizen center when they get tired of lime jello at lunch.

Go ahead ya old farts. Don't let fear and common sense get in your way.


----------



## Twill413 (Jul 19, 2006)

I'm in! I was wondering when the LLGs were gonna take back the jungle. Get me some mission details.


----------



## Bax (Sep 12, 2007)

I guess that I'm technically a tweener, so all this smack talk is great:tu


----------



## elderboy02 (Jun 24, 2008)

rsamos said:


> This thread is so cute. It's like an uprising at the Sr. Citizen center when they get tired of lime jello at lunch.
> 
> Go ahead ya old farts. Don't let fear and common sense get in your way.


+1. Don't let the bombings interrupt arts and crafts time or your bingo game


----------



## rockyr (Aug 6, 2006)

Twill413 said:


> Get me some mission details.


Ditto. Time to get this going. Too much trash talk, not enough noob :bx.


----------



## SmokeyNL (Apr 9, 2008)

rockyr said:


> Ditto. Time to get this going. Too much trash talk, not enough noob :bx.


I will pm screwbag as he wanted to lead this I believe, orders will follow ASAP.


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

Anti Newb?

I'm sure anyone who has been here more than a year or 2 would agree that newer members are the lifeblood of the site. They bring energy and that sense of wide eyed wonderment. Those having traveled the path before them envy their future and miss our pasts. Plus they have purty mouths.


----------



## Namerifrats (Jan 24, 2008)

Da Klugs said:


> Plus they have purty mouths.


Whats that? Couldn't hear over all the twanging banjos


----------



## SmokeyNL (Apr 9, 2008)

Da Klugs said:


> Anti Newb?
> 
> I'm sure anyone who has been here more than a year or 2 would agree that newer members are the lifeblood of the site. They bring energy and that sense of wide eyed wonderment. Those having traveled the path before them envy their future and miss our pasts. Plus they have purty mouths.


Not anti newbie, anti newbie brigade sir  just to teach them some 
respect. I myself am relatively new to this site, so anti newbie would 
not work


----------



## rck70 (Mar 29, 2008)

Da Klugs said:


> Anti Newb?
> 
> I'm sure anyone who has been here more than a year or 2 would agree that newer members are the lifeblood of the site. They bring energy and that sense of wide eyed wonderment. Those having traveled the path before them envy their future and miss our pasts.* Plus they have purty mouths*.


That's not right!!!!!

I now need to clean the coffee off my monitor:r:r:r


----------



## Rolando (Jul 17, 2008)

Da Klugs said:


> Anti Newb?
> 
> I'm sure anyone who has been here more than a year or 2 would agree that newer members are the lifeblood of the site.


So in other words you have to be here for several years to see how the site really works. Newbs are too stupid to figure it out in a few weeks?

Anti-newb propaganda for sure.


----------



## rck70 (Mar 29, 2008)

Rolando said:


> So in other words you have to be here for several years to see how the site really works.* Newbs are too stupid to figure it out in a few weeks?*
> 
> Anti-newb propaganda for sure.


Green is a better word for us.....wet behind the ears......

Not as harsh as Stupid


----------



## 14holestogie (Mar 20, 2008)

rck70 said:


> HUH?....I think you are taking this to serious....have a cigar and have fun...relax.....


:tpd: Humor...look it up.


----------



## rizzle (Mar 4, 2008)

SmokeyNL said:


> Lol there are Non brigade members that his harder then you guys
> combined. So far I have seen you guys send 5ers or 10ers of random cigars.
> 
> There are some of the older members that have made Bombing an art, finding something personal for the target, something they like and hopefully enjoy.
> ...


What's your address? I'll send you the deed to a tobacco plantation. Is that thoughtful and impressive enough for ya?

Lack of respect? These innerwebs are tough places!
:chk


----------



## JohnnyKay5 (Apr 28, 2008)

Av8tor152d said:


> Very interesting, while I fully admit being a part of the action with the first hit by the Newbie Brigade I must also make known it was not a political affiliation by any means. That being said I work for whom ever pays the highest...


I like the way you work!


----------



## Volt (Jan 6, 2008)

Bax said:


> *I guess that I'm technically a tweener, so all this smack talk is great*:tu


:tpd:

Bax - we can keep the scoreboard for them.


----------



## hardcz (Aug 1, 2007)

Da Klugs said:


> Those having traveled the path before them envy their future and miss our pasts. Plus they have purty mouths.


Last time I heard you were still trying to figure out how those arm floaties worked.


----------



## SmokeyNL (Apr 9, 2008)

hardcz said:


> Last time I heard you were still trying to figure out how those arm floaties worked.


And last time we met in chat you were sweating like a pig and trying to 
sell your men out to get immunity


----------



## WarMace (Jun 11, 2008)

And you guys say we noobs talk too much. Maybe you should send us fans to help with all the hot air.


----------



## hardcz (Aug 1, 2007)

SmokeyNL said:


> And last time we met in chat you were sweating like a pig and trying to
> sell your men out to get immunity


Hey it was 84 degrees with like 60% humidity...it was hot outside


----------



## SmokeyNL (Apr 9, 2008)

hardcz said:


> Hey it was 84 degrees with like 60% humidity...it was hot outside


that doesn't explain the selling people out part, but it is greatly 
appreciated, get your ass in chat, help pick the first target


----------



## hardcz (Aug 1, 2007)

Off to lunch, but I believe I heard that Russ, rck70, feels untouchable now that he's stepped down....


----------



## elderboy02 (Jun 24, 2008)

hardcz said:


> Off to lunch, but I believe I heard that Russ, rck70, feels untouchable now that he's stepped down....


I heard you sold us out to the old geezers on this site.


----------



## Hexnut-cl (Jun 12, 2008)

Bring it.


----------



## hardcz (Aug 1, 2007)

elderboy02 said:


> I heard you sold us out to the old geezers on this site.


Just like checking Iraq for WMD's you will find that the sources of your information have inaccurate intel.


----------



## elderboy02 (Jun 24, 2008)

hardcz said:


> Just like checking Iraq for WMD's you will find that the sources of your information have inaccurate intel.


So you are telling me that the crotchey old farts are trying to start shit? Imagine that.


----------



## SmokeyNL (Apr 9, 2008)

Hexnut said:


> Bring it.










http://www.motifake.com/motivational_posters/c9c6ea8178.jpg


----------



## SmokeyNL (Apr 9, 2008)

hardcz said:


> Just like checking Iraq for WMD's you will find that the sources of your information have inaccurate intel.


Railrunner has screenshots, this is one of them:










No lying hard, man up and just admit you tried to sold them out, at least keep that bit of dignity


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

hardcz said:


> Last time I heard you were still trying to figure out how those arm floaties worked.


Arm floaties? I've been using them as rooster rings! :tu


----------



## Twill413 (Jul 19, 2006)

Maybe he's a double agent? All I know is there is an awful lot of greenhorn trash talk being spouted. Maybe a multiple target attack is in order depending on participation from the Non-FNGs.


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

Da Klugs said:


> Anti Newb?
> 
> I'm sure anyone who has been here more than a year or 2 would agree that newer members are the lifeblood of the site. They bring energy and that sense of wide eyed wonderment. Those having traveled the path before them envy their future and miss our pasts. Plus they have purty mouths.


I have to say this almost killed me this morning. I was reading it while on my Black Berry in car (I know, I know) and when I read the "purty mouth" part I laughed so hard I choked and almost hit a parked car!

Nice one Dave.

On another note, anyone know how to get chat on a Black Berry?
That would make the commute so much more fun.


----------



## ucubed (May 15, 2008)

I've tried getting chat on the blackberry....it doesn't pick up flash...I've tried using mini opera too...if someone can do it, the information would be gladly apreciated


----------



## shvictor (May 14, 2008)

SmokeyNL said:


> Railrunner has screenshots, this is one of them:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like a sell out to me.


----------



## MCM (Jul 11, 2008)




----------



## lightning9191 (Mar 30, 2008)

Is it mutiny if the general turns on some of his officers?


----------



## Fishbeadtwo (May 30, 2006)

lightning9191 said:


> Is it mutiny if the general turns on some of his officers?


No. I thinks it's called "turning yellow"!!!!


----------



## RailRunner (May 25, 2008)

I'm in for this one... 

BTW Hard, It was cute how you first tried to convince me in staying and then tried to threaten me...


----------



## pro2625 (Jun 25, 2008)

What a nerd brigade....


----------



## Mojo65 (May 26, 2007)

hardcz said:


> FOG's in Fear


Go get the fogs Newbee's!:mn


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

hardcz said:


> Just like checking Iraq for WMD's you will find that the sources of your information have inaccurate intel.


MY sources are saying you sold your boys out for immunity. :tu:tu

Even gave out some of there addys.


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

Old Sailor said:


> MY sources are saying you sold your boys out for immunity. :tu:tu
> 
> Even gave out some of there addys.


It's documented. I have seen the evidence. I say :hn him. But that's just me.


----------



## Fishbeadtwo (May 30, 2006)

Git a rope and we'll meet at the hangin tree......:cb


----------



## hardcz (Aug 1, 2007)

Da Klugs said:


> Arm floaties? I've been using them as rooster rings! :tu


Don't wan't to know what rooster it's ringing but.... pics or it didn't happen :bn



SmokeyNL said:


> Railrunner has screenshots, this is one of them:
> 
> No lying hard, man up and just admit you tried to sold them out, at least keep that bit of dignity


As I said before Simon, I tried feeding false information to the enemy and it back fired, I'm just not good at the spy game, so I'll leave that to others. Speaking of which...seems there are some people "leaving" the newbie brigade to join this one.... coincidence... *shrug* I'll let you guys decide...



Twill413 said:


> Maybe he's a double agent? All I know is there is an awful lot of greenhorn trash talk being spouted. Maybe a multiple target attack is in order depending on participation from the Non-FNGs.


*cough* see what I'm saying?



RailRunner said:


> I'm in for this one...
> 
> BTW Hard, It was cute how you first tried to convince me in staying and then tried to threaten me...


Hey dude, just looking out for your best interest, roughly 3 weeks ago you said you wanted to bomb a few people, me included for some reason I don't even remember, then decided not to because you were moving..... I may not have acted right away, but you will get yours, if you think it, you have committed the sin... Remember that.



Old Sailor said:


> MY sources are saying you sold your boys out for immunity. :tu:tu
> 
> Even gave out some of there addys.


Old Sir, you have on my honor as a botl and friend, even though on opposing factions, that your information is flawed. I have most definitely pointed to Russ as being a target as I don't feel I've done anything to deserve the wrath of the FOG's yet... I mean as fun as flaming bags of dog poo on my front porch would be, I just don't have that many pair of shoes..and you know how hard it is to clean that stuff off after it's been burning and yea... My advice is to check with your sources, many are afraid and are coming up with wives tailes to make themselves feel better... Just look at Booker talking all macho.


----------



## Kiss079 (Mar 25, 2007)

hardcz said:


> Old Sir, you have on my honor as a botl and friend, even though on opposing factions, that your information is flawed. I have most definitely pointed to Russ as being a target as I don't feel I've done anything to deserve the wrath of the FOG's yet... I mean as fun as flaming bags of dog poo on my front porch would be, I just don't have that many pair of shoes..and you know how hard it is to clean that stuff off after it's been burning and yea... My advice is to check with your sources, many are afraid and are coming up with wives tailes to make themselves feel better... Just look at Booker talking all macho.


 Tail, legs, yep it's between them. And there he goes running. 
Don't worry, it only hurts for a little bit when they slap you around. 
:sl


----------



## SmokeyNL (Apr 9, 2008)

hardcz said:


> Don't wan't to know what rooster it's ringing but.... pics or it didn't happen :bn
> 
> As I said before Simon, I tried feeding false information to the enemy and it back fired, I'm just not good at the spy game, so I'll leave that to others. Speaking of which...seems there are some people "leaving" the newbie brigade to join this one.... coincidence... *shrug* I'll let you guys decide...
> 
> ...


You sir are full of :BS, like I said at least be honnest, there is a 
screenshot posted and all the people that were in the chat were 
whitnesses.

Some usefull info:

*What Do Leaders Do?*


*Leaders listen.* Listening is not waiting for your turn to speak. Listening is an active engagement with the person you are talking with. Leadership grows out of knowing the strengths and weaknesses of your colleagues, their fears and triumphs, what motivates them and what turns them off. There's a trick psychologists recommend, where you try to summarize what your conversation partner just told you and what you understood them to be saying, like this: "So the police officer gave you the ticket anyway, and you feel that was unfair?" This gives your partner a chance to correct you if you're wrong or confirm that you more or less got what they were saying - plus it helps you to _learn_ and not just _respond_.
*Leaders empower those around them.* Leadership is not about controlling everything. What separates leaders from the merely powerful is that leaders involve everyone around them and welcome their contributions, however small. Leaders help the people around them feel comfortable putting their ideas forward and acting on them. This is why actively listening is so important - it lets people know that what they say is valuable and important. If leadership is about making those around you into leaders, you have to let go and trust others to move your shared projects forward.
*Leaders recognize others' strengths.* Empowering others is bound up with recognizing what they are good at and encouraging them to develop those strengths. Surely you've run across people who simply cannot take a compliment - they simply have no idea of their own value. Good leaders recognize the value of those around them anyway, and act accordingly.
*Leaders are trustworthy.* There's a reason people get so upset when prominent figures are exposed as hypocrites: it calls into question everything they came to believe about themselves and their goals. People may not believe you when you compliment them the first time, but as you build a consistent track record of honest and fair dealing, they will come to believe. Likewise, when you always do what you say you will do, when you act in accordance with the values you espouse, you become an inspiration to those around you.
*Leaders are confident.* Good leaders are sure of themselves and their goals. Martin Luther King, Jr. said, "I have been to the mountaintop. I have seen the Promised Land!" This kind of certainty is infectious - it conveys not just our wishes but our _passions_ and makes them appear real and inevitable. It keeps us focused on our goals and not on the difficulty of attaining them.
*Leaders make decisions.* People generally do not like to make decisions. They much prefer routines, known processes with known outcomes, and there's a great deal of value in reducing complicated situations to a set of routines - much of the GTD methodology, for example, is based on creating effective routines (reducing complex projects to simple tasks, or "cranking widgets" as Dave Allen likes to say). But leadership is, by definition, about change, often disruptive change, and change demands decision-making, often between bad options. Leadership lies, therefore, in the wiliness to step forward and make a decision, and in _taking responsibility for the consequences_ of our decisions.
*Leaders recognize the value in other perspectives.* Leaders recognize their own limitations and the power that other people's knowledge and life experience have to expand and push us past our limits. Leadership means trying to see the world from the perspective of those around you, even those who are working against you.
*Leaders commit to action.* There are a lot of smart, thoughtful people in the world who know exactly what needs to be done to change the world we live in, yet their worlds never change. Leadership means taking the next step and actually _doing it_. Leaders convert future goals into immediate actions and either do them or inspire others to do them.
*Leaders demand commitment from others. *In any project, there are lots of "hangers-on", people who are interested in the goals being worked toward but not really invested in the process of attaining them. Leadership lies in helping those people to become invested, generally by asking them to take responsibility for some action or set of actions. People who have made a commitment to doing something concrete are not only much more likely to do it but they come to view the overall project as their own - and to feel responsible for and to their colleagues.
*Leaders share ownership. *As I said, leadership is about making those around us into leaders; ultimately leaders get out of the way. The best person for the job of creating change may not be the best person for the job of maintaining the new order (consider what usually happens when military leaders install themselves as political leaders after overthrowing a corrupt regime). Good leadership lies in creating in others the sense that the goals they are working towards are their own - as are the rewards. By giving up control and sharing ownership of their goals and passions, good leaders help to insure that the changes they envision - whether it is a successful product launch or a radical social transformation - will endure beyond their own active participation.
I hate the idea of "followers". True leadership is not about amassing followers, it is about building teams, it is about creating social structures that effect change, however small or great, in the world. Followers are for demagogues, people who want the thrill of being adored and of exercising power over others, people too selfish and too weak to share. If we look at the history of social change, these "leaders" have almost always become exactly what they've claimed to replace. Real leadership is about real change, not personnel shifting.


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

rck70 said:


> Weak spot there is not...we are just as strong today as we were last week......


appointing Hardcz as a new leader is a weak spot Russ, and reason for me to resign from the newbie brigade. It was fun to be a part of it, the idea was brilliant, but the new leader is an ass.


----------



## hardcz (Aug 1, 2007)

Simon, might be the lack of emotion coming through the text here, though sounds like you might be taking this a little too seriously, was my undestanding that we're all having some fun....

As for your facts, I didn't deny what I posted, because there is a picture, the reasons behind it are different than you and a few others apparently understand, but that's ok, because, (having fun here) this is a war and covert ops have to be taken sometimes.

Now as I mentioned to Old Sailor, I did not give out any addresses, and that is true.

Lets get back to our regularly scheduled fog/newb war.


----------



## SmokeyNL (Apr 9, 2008)

well don't forget English is not my first language, I might come across way 
to seriously because of that.

Do use the pointers I gave you though, the Newbie brigade has lots of 
potential, its up to you to get that out and guide it.


----------



## hardcz (Aug 1, 2007)

SmokeyNL said:


> well don't forget English is not my first language, I might come across way
> to seriously because of that.
> 
> Do use the pointers I gave you though, the Newbie brigade has lots of
> potential, its up to you to get that out and guide it.


Thanks Simon, I often forget about your primary language as you speak english so well. I'm going through the Art of War again, hopefully to help my leadership and battle tactics. Time will tell if they are successful.


----------



## 14holestogie (Mar 20, 2008)

hardcz said:


> Simon, might be the lack of emotion coming through the text here, though sounds like you might be taking this a little too seriously, was my undestanding that we're all having some fun....
> 
> As for your facts, I didn't deny what I posted, because there is a picture, the reasons behind it are different than you and a few others apparently understand, but that's ok, because, (having fun here) this is a war and covert ops have to be taken sometimes.
> 
> ...


:tpd:

As another BOTL that sometimes can be more sarcastic than I should, I concur with Dan on how things are sometimes taken. Things that are said in jest don't always come over like that when read on the screen. I find myself cringing at some of *my own* posts at times when re-reading. All is in fun, but I can understand the occasional mis-interpretation. Let's get back to our regularly scheduled programming. :tu


----------



## MCM (Jul 11, 2008)

interwebs!!!1!1!1!!1!!!1!!1!


----------



## Twill413 (Jul 19, 2006)

Wow, I thought only FOGs were crabby.


----------



## poker (Dec 11, 1997)

One more PM post & it wont be very funny anymore


----------



## ucubed (May 15, 2008)

I might sound stupid for saying...but what is a "PM" post...something that should be said privately?


----------



## MCM (Jul 11, 2008)

SSG.Adams said:


>


Completely OT but does anybody else think that baby looks a lot like John McCain?


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

ucubed said:


> I might sound stupid for saying...but what is a "PM" post...something that should be said privately?


poker is referring to posting a PM (sent or received) in the public forum.


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

ir13 said:


> Not even close, you have much to learn young one.


----------



## ucubed (May 15, 2008)

got it thanks a lot pnoon make sure that doesn't happen on my end


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

ucubed said:


> I might sound stupid for saying...but what is a "PM" post...something that should be said privately?


PM means private message. Not intended to be copied and pasted into the forum. It is considered in very poor taste and within the discretion of the MOd team to infract when users do so.

FWIW - I think most here are anti ahole vs noob or FOG. At least it feels like that with everyone picking on me all the time.


----------



## poker (Dec 11, 1997)

We only pick on you because we love you dave. btw....still got that peach swisher?


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

poker said:


> We only pick on you because we love you dave. btw....still got that peach swisher?


Yup, in fact just mentioned it the other day....

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showpost.php?p=1794615&postcount=35


----------



## poker (Dec 11, 1997)

Da Klugs said:


> Yup, in fact just mentioned it the other day....
> 
> http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showpost.php?p=1794615&postcount=35


oh great :r

Kermit & Big Al got grape ones at SoCal 9:ss


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

poker said:


> oh great :r
> 
> Kermit & Big Al got grape ones at SoCal 9:ss


Big Al? I thought I was Big Al?

:BS I forgot Vin says I'm MF Al!

No matter I'm not lickin' his balls no matter how good his smokes are. Just can't do it.


----------



## poker (Dec 11, 1997)

ahc4353 said:


> Big Al? I thought I was Big Al?
> 
> :BS I forgot Vin says I'm MF Al!
> 
> No matter I'm not lickin' his balls no matter how good his smokes are. Just can't do it.


Maybe, but the SoCal Big Al is really friggin ugly.


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

poker said:


> Maybe, but the SoCal Big Al is really friggin ugly.


Well then it's not me for sure! Thanks for clearing that up Kelly. :ss


----------



## jbonnefsc (Apr 10, 2008)

Da Klugs said:


> At least it feels like that with everyone picking on me all the time.


Somebody's getting shot at from both sides, me thinks.

I motion that the FOGs and Newbie Brigade both separate before someone gets hurt. Lets just declare a mutual retreat, and then hurl bombs at each other until Armageddon. Last side with troops still standing wins.

Do i hear a second?


----------

